# (req) beats audio...



## thaking83 (Aug 3, 2011)

I noticed in an HTC thread that a ROM there just got beats audio built into it and is fully functional..curious if it is in any way possible to get this for our fascinate...it would be awesome. as far as I know the HTC sensation doesn't come with beats audio so maybe its possible to bring it to a new phone. If i'm wrong correct me...thanks.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

1. beats kinda sucks and is way overblown
2. requires software in the rom and kernel, as well as the overpriced headphones to work
3. is proprietary and at this point no way to get it in anything but an htc sense rom


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

With Voodoo sound in every kernel I can think of for as long as I can remember there is no reason to port/try to port beats to our devices. The Wolfson headphone amplifier on board our phones is a beast, I've nearly rattled my teeth out with 20dollar earbuds from walmart and the clarity of the audio is (dare I say) near audiophile quality as far as a mobile device is concerned.

It would be interesting to get a comparison between ours and the beats audio to really see but from what I have heard of beats, it's not all that impressive. Just my 0.02

Keep on trollin...


----------



## thaking83 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok..thanks...i was wondering if it was worth it but i will take yall's word for it. especially nitsuj, i've used ur stuff before and always loved it so seeing as how ur far more advanced in these fields than me ur word is good enough.


----------



## baron4406 (Aug 2, 2011)

i have an HP laptop with Beats audio and Nitsuj is right its utter garbage. My wife's cheap compaq has better sound


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

As a temporary owner of a Rezound I can tell you that voodoo sound plus a halfway decent set of ear buds blows away beats. It's not even close.


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

beats is just another stupid marketing scheme to convince the effing hipsters they're getting better audio. its a total placebo/endorsement sham. the hardware itself isn't even that much better than the average phone and only the headphones are a cut above average. I'll stick to my fave Sony earbuds and the terrific Supercurio voodoo sound. Love that shit man.


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

But dr Dre helped make it!


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

akellar said:


> I can tell you that voodoo sound plus a halfway decent set of ear buds blows away beats. It's not even close.


Agreed


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Samsung, Voodoo Sound, Skull Candy = happy me!


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone here remember Headbanger Audios' EarSubz...THOSE were the best earbuds ever. You could actually feel them shake in your ears they had so much low end.....and then they went out of business. Beats and Dre should have just bought the patent on those.

my mflops are down 4 points...


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

For what it's worth, i play music via male-to-male auxiliary cord in my jeep over my (rather bitchin) stereo and it's seriously studio quality. PowerAmp Pro plays .flac and voodoo manages to keep up with it fairly well. Granted, at 980kbs on most of my beatles collection, it's hard to sound bad.


----------



## Sighcosis (Jul 25, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523760

Just read that it is a MOD and does not sound like it needs any kind propriitary hardware. This is supposed to be the MOD that will work on apparently all Gingerbread ROMs. 
Not sure if this warrents a new thread and MOD tag. Just thought I would share it here since people was interested in it.

I HAVE NOT INSTALLED so can not tell you if it works or not.
I use my phone heavily for audio. PowerAmp Pro and LG HBS-700 headset http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16875984055
PowerPro has a 10 band graphic EQ and separate Tone controls so you can get just the sound you want.

From what I have read this mourning Beats is just a advanced EQ. Have seen it described as a "more natural sound, playing with more clarity". So I will try it sometime today. Will use it with the stock player in GummyNex 7.2.

I also have a question. if anyone knows. as you can see I am using Gummy 7.2 and I DO NOT see the Voodoo sound controls. is it not included? I know that JT's had the controls. and this is basically built on that. Do I need to download them? if so are they on Market or is there a link to get em somewhere on the forums.

Thanks..


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

You can download Voodoo Sound from the market. I haven't looked into it, but be aware that the mod is for GB and not ICS.


----------



## wcouri (Jun 12, 2011)

Voodoo sound > beats


----------

